# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الأسرة والطفل >  >   مواقع المصممين

## بيسان

مواقع المصممين 
هذي مواقع اشهر مصممي الازياء 

موقع ايلى صعب 
www.eliesaab.com/flash/intro.html

موقع فيكين 
http://www.vikencouture.com/

موقع باسيل سودا :
http://www.basilsoda.com/

موقع وليم خوري 
http://www.williamkhoury.com/

موقع ناجي حجيلى :
http://www.najihojeily.com/

موقع زهير مراد
www.zuhairmurad.com.lb/home.html

موقع عبد محفوظ...
www.abedmahfouz.com

عناوين لمواقع الأزياء
http://www.aziaa.com/links.htm

روبير أبي نادر
http://www.robertabinader.com

واخيرا أزياء العرايس
http://www.weddingchannel.com

موقع على الخيشان 
www.ail-el-khichen.com 

موقع بيار كترا
www.pierrekatra.com



اختكم

----------


## أم يوسف

والله انا من زمان ادور عليهم 

مشكورة عزيزتي ..

----------


## بيسان

مشكوره

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

[ALIGN=CENTER]
 تسلمين عنوني على هالمشاركه الحلوه .. 

 فــ ـروته.[/ALIGN]

----------


## بيسان

العفو اختي

----------


## كراميل

مشكوره عمري على المشاركه الحلووه
  مايحتاج نعور راسنا على طول ندخل من هنا 
  كراميل

----------


## بيسان

مشكووره

----------

